# SMART pill camera



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

OMG,it look interesting:http://www.smartpillcorp.com/products.php


> quote:Maps the complete GI tract in one test


----------



## 17807 (Feb 27, 2006)

I didn't see anything that indicated that it was a camera, though.It mentioned being capable of testing motility, transit times, pH, pressure... but nothing about imaging.Still, interesting.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I wonder if it is available rigth now.Anyway,it should be shortly.HUGE progress with the baterry time.IT'S THE END OF THE COLONOSCOPY.THANK GOD!!!


----------



## 17807 (Feb 27, 2006)

But is it a camera? If not, then it in no way will replace colonoscopies, unfortunately.Not that it necessarily would, even if it were, but...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Heu,yeah actually i don't know.


----------

